# Would you dig this?



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

Would you dig this?


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

another view


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

one more


----------



## pikewaynepabottles (Sep 21, 2010)

Probably too new , but you never know . Maybe old location that had new "footings" for outhouse , but I doubt it . What does the probe say ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2010)

You might want to plan on a nice weenie roast instead..! []


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 21, 2010)

Dave , Did you probe around to see if there was any other places a privy once was? I think I know the town your in so possibilties are there for good bottles


----------



## cadburys (Sep 21, 2010)

Those blocks would turn me off right away. If you have ever dug a 1920's pit you wouldn't want to do it again. Don't be afraid to pass up on a property if you can't find the pit, there are plenty of other places which will be easy to find.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

Should we keep going?


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

more


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

goodies


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

more


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd guessing we are in the '80s!


----------



## peejrey (Sep 21, 2010)

I would just for the heck of it.[]


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 21, 2010)

That is some scary stuff. Unless you have nothing better to dig...or just want the work out. Dig what you want. Up to each person as to "worthwhile" digging.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you're getting close to the pontil layer.. just 120 more years of trash to dig... []


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Yikes.  Why did you do that?[8|]


----------



## digger don (Sep 21, 2010)

That's just nasty!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks more like part of a forensic investigation than bottle digging.. []


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd dig it... in about 100 years!!! Any dirty diapers in there or anything else Really good? LOL My cut off date is around the 1920's or so... and that's just hopes of a late toss or two!!! Hope it wasn't a wet one!!!


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

6 feet of '80s stuff (that's 1980s!).  3 layers of block on top of stone walls.  Carpet, 2x4s, plastic bags, food jars with labels still on.

 And this was stuck in the side wall.  Now what would you do?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2010)

"6 feet of '80s stuff (that's 1980s!). 3 layers of block on top of stone walls. Carpet, 2x4s, plastic bags, food jars with labels still on. 

 And this was stuck in the side wall. Now what would you do? "

 Now I would have a shower and burn my clothes.. []


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

But we hadn't hit bottom!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2010)

I care to differ.. []


----------



## madman (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW NICE REPLYS THERE LOL! HMM SEEMS TO BE AND OLD PRIVEY THAT WAS DIPPED AND NEW TRASH THROWN IN  IF YOU FOUND THAT OLD ONE IN THE SIDE? ID DIGG IT TO THE BOTTOM!  THE MAS STYRO BOTTLE IS A KEEPER..ID PROBE AROUND FOR ANOTHER PIT, LOOKS LIKE A GOOD PLACE TO DIG HOW OLD IS THAT BUILDING?


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

I wasn't sure about the buildings age.  I hadn't looked in my atlas(s) before we got there.  They are nondescript brick and could be 1810 to 1910.  We dug one a  street over that was in use about 1910 or so.  The blocks didn't scare me as this seems to be semi common to add a course of two to the top.  I don't mind digging 1920s stuff as there are some decent local milks I am still looking for.

 But, the little 3 piece mold med. bottle enticed me.

 Dave


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

We hit a clay cap where the shovels are.  At about 6'


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 21, 2010)

Other Dave digging.


----------



## blade (Sep 22, 2010)

> 6 feet of '80s stuff (that's 1980s!). 3 layers of block on top of stone walls. Carpet, 2x4s, plastic bags, food jars with labels still on.
> 
> And this was stuck in the side wall. Now what would you do?


 
 CRY !!


----------



## rockbot (Sep 22, 2010)

Be careful. That landfill looks unstable! Is that a Vermont teddy bear? Bottle digger motif..[]

 Rocky


----------



## green dragon (Sep 22, 2010)

Keep digging. 

  And I agree with Morb, the Ma's  styrofoam label looks clean, I'd add that to my collection [8D] 

  Also  look for any embossed ND/NR stuff, some of those are starting to catch on.

   Keep us posted. 

  ~ AL 

  living vicariously through others' digs []


----------



## kastoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Be interesting to see how this finishes....If that was a privy it's kind of yucky seeing a barbq next to it....hahahaha


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

I broke a chunk out of the clay cap and this one was showing itself.  Wonder what else is under there?


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

At some time, they cleaned this one out, but left the bottom foot and a half.  Clay capped that and relayed the walls offset about a foot.  More pics to follow.

 Dave


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 23, 2010)

Based on the first pics, I'd never have dreamed you'd find something like that hiding therein.

 Jim G



> ORIGINAL: David Fertig
> 
> I broke a chunk out of the clay cap and this one was showing itself. Wonder what else is under there?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 23, 2010)

Love the Hooflands.That must have put a smile on your faces!!![][]


----------



## Raider2152 (Sep 23, 2010)

wow from the other stuff you were pulling out your talking like 130-140 year difference.


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> I broke a chunk out of the clay cap and this one was showing itself.  Wonder what else is under there?


 See Dave, I told ya the possiblty was there..most people would have given up with all that trash on top... I knew you go to the bottom..glad it wasn't all cleaned out... let's hope there is tons more under that cap!


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 23, 2010)

Keep on Digging[]----there's more of them hiding in there[]-------May the bottle Gods do you right.


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 23, 2010)

NOW WE"RE TALKIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 23, 2010)

We were in Mauch Chunk, Pa. dug a TOC woody and next to it was a rectangular concrete block thing similar to that.  We dug down 3' and it was screw caps and ketchups and house trash...We Stopped!
 I guess we're going back.


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 23, 2010)

I've had a pit change from Crap to TOC... but never to a Pontil layer! Just goes to show that you just Never know till you dig it up. I've found pits that I thought were already dug out, but the previous diggers must have given up on it because the bottom was untouched.


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

shards


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

shards


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

shards


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

more shards


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

lids


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

shards


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

shards


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

threadless insulator


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

shard


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

shard


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

bottles


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

pickle


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

more bottles


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

broke


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

spoon and jar


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

more bottles


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 23, 2010)

All in all, I would say that I would dig it again.  Mostly broken, but the age was great.  The beers were on the top of the use layer - just under the clay.  I didn't find the top to either one, so I guess it went with the rest of the poo when it was cleaned out.  If only....

 The pumpkin colored jar was the last item we dug.  It is the same as the last item we dug in the the pit previous to this one.  Another post to follow on that one as time allows.

 Also, see the post titled "I'm still not sober"

 Hope you enjoyed.

 Dave


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 23, 2010)

congrats on your determination and.. that threadless might be worth some $$$$$ i got $3150 for a egg one i found!!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 23, 2010)

Classic example of sticking it out! Sure glad you did,....and the bottle god recognized your efforts w/ a pontil layer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool post,....good example of persistence pays!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 23, 2010)

What a fun post!! I NEVER would have thought you'd pull pontils out of there!!! AWESOME!!!! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Should we keep going?


 
 Its hard to believe you got that Big pile of junk out of a hole that size.It just looks like it wouldn't fit.


----------



## privvydigger (Sep 23, 2010)

yep it teaches me to be stern when the boys want to give up!
 YOU NEVER KNOW TIL YOU DIG IT! TO THE BOTTOM!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2010)

Great out come though!


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 23, 2010)

Awsome David!! Is the pickle pontiled?Love to see them cleaned up.Good for you.[]


----------



## THE BADGER (Sep 23, 2010)

THAT PRIVY LOOKED SO NEW I WAS EXPECTING SOMEONES ASS WOULD STILL BE HOVERING UP TOP ,BUT YOU KEPT DIGGIN GOOD JOB BRO. BADGER


----------



## slag pile digger (Sep 23, 2010)

UNREAL DIG!!!!!!!! CONGRATS ON YOUR DETERMINATION!!!!!!!!!   SPD


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Sep 23, 2010)

I have to give you a thumbs up for the perseverance in digging through the crap (rubber snorkle ducky) layer! Actually, many modern dumps/privies are built on top of older ones (common sense to some, and nonsense to others). Congrats to the later finds! I do admit in your first pic, it looked like the pile of **** was higher than your excavation, but looks like it was raised off the ground.


----------



## madman (Sep 23, 2010)

awsome!


----------



## towhead (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, makes my hair stand on end!!  -Towhead


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh the shards....beautiful shards.  If they were all put together again.  Call all the kings horses and men to help you. I'm sure they can do it this time..[&:]

 Is that a stoneware pine tree I see?  or is it just that dirty?

 You found some great stuff.  Wish it was all whole...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Your perseverance is admirable, but to answer your original question, it's no. I would not have bothered with that pit.


----------



## 808 50th State (Sep 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> Your perseverance is admirable, but to answer your original question, it's no. I would not have bothered with that pit.


 Awesome dig...Like Mike said I too would have not bothered with that  pit...looks like I better go back to some of those pits that I started  to dig and then gave up after finding plastics and other newer  junks...thanks for sharing Aloha Earl


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 24, 2010)

UNREAL!  Drooling over some of those pontils!  Is that pickle pontiled? looks real old nice color on some of those too!!  Love the citron.  Just incredible.


----------



## Jim (Sep 24, 2010)

Way to stick it out. I have had 1930s-40s junk in the top of good pits, but never anything quite like that. I'm like you, I don't quit. The only pit I ever remember quitting on was one with huge rocks. It sucked, but I couldn't find any way to get 200-pound goonies out from seven feet down. It was sad, because we were just starting to find 1890s bottle shards and a busted local stoneware crock. I still hate to think what is down there, but most of it is likely pulverized anyway.  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 24, 2010)

David,...could we see your finds cleaned up so we can _really _drool...[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 11, 2011)

very interesting,i usually dont read through all the pages of a tread if its got more than a couple,but i couldnt stop reading it[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## VTdigger (Aug 11, 2011)

That's a weird dig, It's really got me thinking, I've found a 1960s-70's dump that's dumped feet away from a late 1800's cellar hole/dump, I started to dig the newer garbage hoping to find some paint label bottles, but found nothing, and it was just to nasty to keep digging, so I just returned to the older part feet away from the garbage.   I do believe the cellar hole was long abandoned before they dumped the stuff in the 1960's-70's.
 This dump is weird though, as there's glass right in the middle of the Cellar hole, and all I found was a Doc' T marshalls snuff bottle and and unlabeled medicine and some decanter tops. Other than that, not even any big shards, so I wonder if the place got flooded or someone dug it in the early 1990's or 1980's before I moved to where I am and discovered it.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 11, 2011)

This thread in particular stands out in my mind as one of the best threads on the site... Persevering through rancid 80's garbage, and being rewarded with pontils! A lesser digger would not have attempted it! Props to you, David, for digging it, and I guess carobran for reviving this thread... Glad I remembered it and posted it in that other thread... [8D]


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 12, 2011)

Dig man Dig........... Good stuff at the bottom David. Love whats at the end.
 gac


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 12, 2011)

I've dug some pits with 1960s stuff in the top 3-4 feet but never 1980s. Unless they had been dug in the 1980s lol

 Chris


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Aug 12, 2011)

There's a little place in my woods where I find 1980's stuff. I bring home some nic nacs because i think there neat.[8D]


----------



## VTdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

I guess there is some stuff I wish I'd saved from the 1980's, some of the Star Wars, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, He-Man and Transformers, Etc. toys, I broke alot of them, than the ones that weren't broken got donated to 2nd hand stores once I  Grew  out of action figures, some of the values on these things now make me want to kick myself for not keeping them. Sure, there not that old but they were cool, and I just wish I'd saved them. Wow! I'm only 29  but I feel kinda old writing a response like this.
 It is hard to picture though, people a hundred of years from now digging through our garbage.  I'm sure people from the old days felt the same, but so much has changed since than.


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 13, 2011)

and a Lot will change over the next 100 years. I imagine they will have all sorts of fun digging through our trash. The plastic stuff we're throwing away will last a thousand years! Imagine all the stuff they will pull out!!! Every now and then, I throw a few OLD bottles in my current trash can to send to the land fill. I can imagine how confused they will be when they dig an old broken cell phone next to a warranted flask!!! LOL I always throw a lot of modern trash in the bottom of any privy I dig before filling it in... for the future!!! LOL


----------



## ncbred (Aug 17, 2011)

To all you fella's calling 20's and 30's stuff junk, just save all the straight side Cokes, Pepsi's, Deco's and early slugplate soda's for me.  Pile them up in a box and when you get a years worth I'd be glad to go pick them up.  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2011)

No matter where you dig,what you dig,or how you dig the Phrase that fits the bottle digger the most is ----  "YOU NEVER KNOW"  Keep diggin that 1980s chit!  [8D]


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 18, 2011)

went by a permission I have has the same top, 1840s area and i'm told from another digger there's stone under them concrete blocks.  Its on the schedule now


----------

